# 10 gallon sugestion



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

So I have, guess a heavily planted tank full of crypts, balansae, and a crinum, but the only light fixture on it is a extend a light 13W fixture. I wanted to upgrade, but don't want to buy a DIY CF fixture. So any ideas about how I should get a better CF fixture would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Buy a ten dollar dual incandescent hood and put screw in CF.


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2004)

The Coralife aqualight series has a few things that might work for you. THere are 2 20" fixtures, that I had a hard time finding in the freshwater setup, but if your interested you could buy the saltwater one and replace the bulb. There is s 28 watt normal PC, and there is a 96 watt quad PC. The also make a dual 9 watt PC fixture that is 9" so you might be able to fit two of those over your tank if you have a good glass top to rest them on.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Adam,
Do you know what site you saw them for sale? Thanks


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

www.bigalsonline.com has them


----------



## Adam (Oct 19, 2004)

I believe www.hellolights.com was one, and then Big Als was another. If you do a search on google for (aqualight 20) you will get results for all the sites who sell the 20" aqualight setups.


----------

